# Wish Bombs Away....Watch out Suckers!



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Just launched my sortie from USS Stogie.....a few of you will feel the effects...shortly...Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Doc your "The Man" go get em.


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmmm... Launching the from the water.They will have no time to prepare.

They will be in my thoughts.

Heavy devestation is surely going to take place.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

makeing dreams come true  your a good guy navy doc


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

When the Doc says take cover .... TAKE COVER !!!!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Ducking and covering.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=bomb+shelter&start=20&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Yah, Well you don't scare me

Well maybe a little


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Navydoc made my dreams come true!! He sent me TWO Bolivar PCs, a Vegas Robaina Famosos AND an Opus X (something)!!! He's the real deal. All you other wishers, watch out - Thanks Doc!! You have just elevated the applicable standard of care. :SM I'd post a pic, but as I've posted before, I don't own one of those newfangled digital cameras yet. Herfette keeps making me buy flats of flowers, fertilizer and tiki torches for the deck. Dang her -


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Papa Herf said:


> Navydoc made my dreams come true!! He sent me TWO Bolivar PCs, a Vegas Robaina Famosos AND an Opus X (something)!!! He's the real deal. All you other wishers, watch out - Thanks Doc!! -


Sounds like a heck of a bomb. Way to go Doc


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems the Navy has resumed it's full scale bombing runs again!!! Here's a picture of the Damage!

Navy bombing run - damage report.

Thanks again Stud! BTW - which Davidoffs are these? They look great!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

The Doc sent me my first ever bomb a few months ago - he's definitely a generous guy - good work doctor!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

The Doc hit me good and proper, with this trio of taste titans!!!
THANKS A TON, DOC!!!!!!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I'll try and get some pictures up in a day or so but wanted to say thanks for the suprise attack!!!! Remember I've got your addy!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice Paul, congrats to ya's...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Very nice plays, Doc.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

NavyDoc hit me good! I dont have a camera:
Anejo "Shark" 77
Anejo 47 ( I think)
DCM #4
some Trinadad

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Man.....what did I do? Got hit with negative Ring Gauge.....Maybe someone can enlighten me......


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Man.....what did I do? Got hit with negative Ring Gauge.....Maybe someone can enlighten me......


Hopefully someone did it on accident. Other than that, did you try to kipe some credits or RG from someone else? Don't know why anyone would hit YOU with neg RG!! Let's find them and cut off their ... ! :c


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Hopefully someone did it on accident. Other than that, did you try to kipe some credits or RG from someone else? Don't know why anyone would hit YOU with neg RG!! Let's find them and cut off their ... ! :c


Ahhh, well there was this guy named Rabiis...maybe you guys remember him, well he was getting all these credits for just pissing people off. So when I saw the UHaul outside his house I figured he was moving on......we live an learn! It was fun though....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> Ahhh, well there was this guy named Rabiis...maybe you guys remember him, well he was getting all these credits for just pissing people off. So when I saw the UHaul outside his house I figured he was moving on......we live an learn! It was fun though....


Did he take away from you Paul????


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Did he take away from you Paul????


I think Paul was saying that he tried to "lighten" rabiis' load (of some credits) as he set out on his journey away from CS


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

AHHHHH I see, thanks for the clarification Raney


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Navy Doc did good to some folks! Look forward to meeting you at a Virgini herf one day


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> I think Paul was saying that he tried to "lighten" rabiis' load (of some credits) as he set out on his journey away from CS


The doctor is one step ahead - I was contemplating a similar manuver yesterday. I'm glad someone did it!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Great hits Paul!! Congrats all you bombee's out there!! I'd hit you with more RG if I could Paul.


----------

